# Anyone else have a super-cuddly male?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

My cuddlies tiel, by far, is Solaire. He's absurdly cute! Loves to be touched and pet and will sit on my shoulder and squeak unless I'm scritching him constantly. He is the most okay with my hands and does not mind them being on any part of his body. Most of my others like scritches too, but get annoyed if they're not in the mood or if I touch the wrong spot. Freya, friendly as she is, is not cuddly at all, and Gypsy is strictly a "head only" girl. Anyone else have a boy that didn't get the memo about girls being more affectionate?


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Shandy is SUPER snuggly. He would sit on me and be scritched all day. Every day. He like a little baby. I will go to move him and he puts his head right down close to his chest - no no...pet me instead.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's Bjorn exactly! he sees my fingers and makes a beeline for them  he sits on my shoulder and squeaks and squeaks and squeaks. and he nibbles my face to get strokes as well. it's very cute and a tad demanding. he has a highly developed sense of jealousy too: i can't stroke Ollie without getting told off by Bjorn. 

haha funny Shandy's like that too. must be a pastelface thing


----------



## Izzy_Meadows (Jun 6, 2013)

Girls are supposed to be more affectionate? My birds have definitely not got the memo. Monster is loads cuddlier than Storm. Alex acts like he is dying if you put him down. Though Ava is very cuddly too. I will take Solaire as my newest addition  he is so beautiful.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunny loves to snuggle, he is always sitting on my shoulder cuddled up to my cheek or playing in my hair. My husband jokes the Sunny is my growth!
He hates scritches though, not a touchy/feeley bird at all.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

George is the cuddliest of my boys. He will sit on my chest looking at me until i notice his stare and give him scritches... as soon as I sit on my armchair he arrives. He is quite big and has a tall crest so it's pretty impossible not to notice him, plus he has a very intimidating stare LOL
He is incredibly sweet, BUT completely crazy.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Crash, cheerio and Cookie didn't get this memo, they are by far my cuddliest tiels.
Crash and Cheerio will sit on my lap demanding scratches.
as for the it must be a pastel face thing, Cheerio is pied, Crash is pied and Cookie is Grey split pied wf and pearl


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I was just joking about that


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

No, but I have a girl who talks and sings. Sometimes traditional gender roles don't apply to birds either.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

When I saw that the heading was "Anyone else have a super-cuddly male?", I couldn't resist answering.

"Anyone else have a super-cuddly male?", yes, my wife does, and it's *ME*.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lucky you! My 'tiels aren't super snuggly.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Nymphicus said:


> When I saw that the heading was "Anyone else have a super-cuddly male?", I couldn't resist answering.
> 
> "Anyone else have a super-cuddly male?", yes, my wife does, and it's *ME*.



LOL Nymphicus yes I see how for a gentleman that would have been an irresistible answer...


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes! Tony is my little Velcro boy, LOL
He is very sweet with me, but he won't let other family members pet him


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

Hemi is the snuggliest bird too! he loves cuddles scratches and kisses


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Not me, Smokey is crankiness personified lol.

I still love his little cantankerous self though. He's occasionally interested in me when i have food but hey, i'll take what i can get!


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Oscar will walk up my chest and headbutt my chin if I don't stroke him. If he is on my shoulder and try and stroke him sometimes he will nip me. Beauty would just lower his head and rub it on your finger for strokes. When he was young I had a baby in my arms and he even rubbed his head on the 2 month old child's fingers for a tickle!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww, Cheery, that's sweet.

Sunny is a love bug. He didn't get the memo either that males aren't cuddly.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oreo likes to snuggle and cuddle with me and with my wife.


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

What i have realized (if my new baby bird turns out to be male) is that females are more submissive there by seem more cuddly but i have seen cuddly females get even cuddlier around males(human) than around females. My supposed male cockatiel is actually quite cuddly more so generally than my two other females specially when he is with me. He is super cuddly with me compared to when he is with my husband. plus if he is with my husband and i turn up he will definitely try to come to me to get more scritches. 

what i meant to say is that maybe they can tell human females from males and have preferences like all other species. so it would make sense for some of the males to be quite cuddly specially around their human mom's ;D


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Girls are supposed to be more affectionate? My birds have definitely not got the memo


Most don't lol. I've only ever had one really cuddly hen (she was super bonded to me) while I've had quite a few cuddly boys. In fact, srtiels sad a couple years ago that some of her cuddliest birds were pearl males.

In my flock now my boys are definitely more cuddly. Snowball is a total mama's boy and is always asking to be scratched. Jeep believes our sole purpose on this earth is to give him attention. And man does he love to cuddle. So its definitely not a girl-only thing.

Nymphicus, you totally made my day! I laughed soo hard!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe it's just a false rumor that females are cuddlier! lol. And as for females being more submissive, not in my house. :blink: My girls are all sassy and don't let the males boss them around. Solaire is definitely the most submissive as well as the cuddliest and all-around sweetest.  Gypsy will take all the scritches I have to offer, but bites if I ask her to step up when she doesn't want to. Solaire just clings to me so that I have to pry him off, bless him.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I think it just depends on the bird, like everything else. Candy is definitely more submissive than Tony. She always steps up, no matter what. Tony, he has his moments


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

My two girls are definitely not cuddly. They will socialise, perch on me, Trilly will preen me, but they won't accept any type of "too friendly" contact from me... everything has to be on their own terms. Trilly I am pretty sure will stay that way, but I have some hope to one day be able to pet Fifi [I am probably deluded lol]


----------

